# Post your dumbest purchase



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Anything. Car/truck/boat/house/bling/hooker/tequila...

The one you would not do again if you could turn back the calendar and have a do over.

My gas powered blender

Ford Expedition

My deck of George Bush playing cards with him dressed as a woman. I'm really not sure why I got those.

The set of juggling balls I've never used (I don't know how to juggle)

The 3 lb jar of marmalade that I bought at Sam's club 3 years ago. Still in the pantry.

My second set of Chinese linking rings.

Roto-zip.

Did I mention the Ford Expedition?

Eh.. that's a start. I reserve the right to add to this list.


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

Uhmm. When I gave my mom a mouse in a easteregg on her birthday. It scared her almost to death and i still dont know why i did it.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

the 2500 dollars i have invested in my gas powered remote control truck that sits in the closet for the last 2 years

nintendo wii

my dirtbike that i rebuilt and put together only to take back apart and never put back together

more to come as i think of them


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

my only bottle of irish whiskey (hasnt been so much as sniffed)

my 4" high powered rocket...200 bucks for a bunch of tubing and a nose cone...bad call...(hasnt been built)

my nitro 4-tec, (sold) bought it for 480 dollars with a bunch of sh*t to go with it...sold it for 95 dollars.

ALL and i mean ALLLLLL of my car audio stuff that i've NEVER installed. almost 1,000 dollars worth of head units, wiring kits, car alarms...etc...sitting NIB 2.5 years old. haha.

doc martins...f*cking soles split after 4 months of semi-regular use...boo

BTW, i've always wanted a gas blender...feel free to dump it my way









oh yeah, one more...my 700 dollar paintball gun with 400 dollars worth of upgrades that i can't get 150 dollars for...yeah, that was a bad investment. jesus.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

My nitro stampede.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Dumbest purchase.

Pair of diesel black casual shoes with like black horse hair on them. Didn't cost much but never wore them. Also have a pair of bright blue diesel gym shoes I never wear other than about once a year.

I really don't purchase that many stupid things, I usually research and think about plenty of things before buying them. Do I need everything I buy, no, do I want them, yes.

But dumbest things I've spent money on...
All my ex-girlfriends, they're hoars.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> Dumbest purchase.
> 
> Pair of diesel black casual shoes with like black horse hair on them. Didn't cost much but never wore them. Also have a pair of bright blue diesel gym shoes I never wear other than about once a year.
> 
> ...


/\ - Also, that wig you bought didn't fool anyone.

By the way, stop by and pick it up. It';s been on my bathroom floor since Saturday!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Dumbest purchase.
> 
> Pair of diesel black casual shoes with like black horse hair on them. Didn't cost much but never wore them. Also have a pair of bright blue diesel gym shoes I never wear other than about once a year.
> 
> ...


/\ - Also, that wig you bought didn't fool anyone.

By the way, stop by and pick it up. It';s been on my bathroom floor since Saturday!








[/quote]

Hahahaha I actually did get a wig on saturday for my halloween costume.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

I spent $8 on a gift for my ex girlfriend.

I miss my $8.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

will i can NEVER ever regret anything I buy a women....
Money on women is always is wise use of my money, IMO.....
I would say about the $6000 or $7000 I have spent on my comics, cards, NIB toys.....
They just sit their collecting dust...
and my $900 on a paintball marker that I havent used in over a year....


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

the $50 on the corner prostitute with crabs and syphilyis









i'm totally kidding here


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

sadboy said:


> will i can NEVER ever regret anything I buy a women....
> Many on women is always is wise use of my money, IMO.....
> I would say about the $6000 or $7000 I have spent on my comics, cards, NIB toys.....
> They just sit their collecting dust...
> and my $900 on a paintball maker that I havent used in over a year....


never knew you could buy paintball makers


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

oh sh*t my bad...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Gas powered blender! HAHAHA....I told my fiance I wanted one for the house.....Guess its no good, but it has to be a conversation piece for $2-$300


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

ha, i wasn't posting that as a reply to yours, sadboy, just tossing it out there in response to the thread, BUT funny enough it fits well with what you said, lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Gas powered blender! HAHAHA....I told my fiance I wanted one for the house.....Guess its no good, but it has to be a conversation piece for $2-$300


im sure it can be made at home for cheaper...


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Anything. Car/truck/boat/house/bling/hooker/tequila...
> 
> The one you would not do again if you could turn back the calendar and have a do over.
> 
> ...


hey wannsa sell the rotozip?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I'm waiting for somebody to post their dumbest purchase was a rubber from a bathroom vending machine followed by pics of their kids


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

a brother pr-600 and a t-maxx


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I bought a 20g tank and some other saltwater supplies when I just getting into marine tanks...Turns out it was all garbage and I had no use for any of it. Total waste of money.

The other biggest waste was the lowrider bike I started building afew years ago. I had it all built and custom painted, then my buddy took it out for a ride and wrecked my chrome fenders. I took it all apart and never rebuilt it. It just sitting in my shed.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

My 95' CR125R.....total turd from the get go.....got tricked on this one. You know....runs great when you look at it before the actual buy.....then soon as you get it home..........

Slapped a new ring in it....put some bubble gum on the oil leak...lol....threw it on craigslist for trade......got a mint shape low hour 99' Yamaha Blaster and the dude actually drove 2 hours to my house to pick it up. I started the bike on the trailer...shut it off....loaded his 4 wheeler on my trailer....into the sunset I went. lol

He got a 95' CR125R with a junk piston, bad valves, Bent pro-circuit pipe, sh*t tires, every bolt stripped.....+$350.....for his mint shape 4 wheeler. I owned that bike for like 1 month....after getting into all the things that needed fixed, and seeing how the guy before me or before him total afro-engineered everything on the bike...I decided to pawn it off on some other unsuspecting doof.

Note to the wise........LOOK REAL HARD *BEFORE* YOU BUY!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Blew a piston 3 weeks after i bought it. im trying to search for another block, dont know how easy tis going to be.

Blew a piston 3 weeks after i bought it. im trying to search for another block, dont know how easy tis going to be.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

another block for a blown piston? "blew" a piston is kind of vague...you mean you cracked it? burned it? melted it?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i found ridermons

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=163271


----------



## Goon (Jul 6, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> Dumbest purchase.
> 
> Pair of diesel black casual shoes with like black horse hair on them. Didn't cost much but never wore them. Also have a pair of bright blue diesel gym shoes I never wear other than about once a year.
> 
> ...


Haha totally agree here, i regret buying everything i bought for my ex gf's


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hmmm...

the sump, skimmer, lights and other goodies for a large reef tank...when i have no large reeftank. i fixed up the sump and skimmer, intending on using them...but it's 2-3 years later and the stuff is still gathering dust in the garage.lmfao

my pickup truck. it's a GREAT truck. i love it, but it doesnt make any sense at all to have right now. i WAS workign in the trades and the truck was brilliant, now im going back to school and the truck isnt feasible to have. no storage space, and the dogs jump out of the truck bed...so i have to stash them in the back of the cab.lol

Ipod...one of the first generation ones. used it for a few hours. the batteries drained and took forever to recharge. i tried to unload it on my gf as a "present" before we went on a trip one time...but that didnt work.lol

Eheim Professional II filter. bought it intending on hooking it up on my 55 gallon and replacing my classic canister. got the filter for an insane deal...and it's still sitting in its box in my bedroom.

ive been pretty bad in the last year of buying sh*t i just dont need. like 2 days ago i was bored, so i went out and bought a nintendo wii...it's awesome, but wtf? kind of random.lol


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Puff said:


> hmmm...
> 
> the sump, skimmer, lights and other goodies for a large reef tank...when i have no large reeftank. i fixed up the sump and skimmer, intending on using them...but it's 2-3 years later and the stuff is still gathering dust in the garage.lmfao


yeah same boat here...

bought 180g tank, 500x2 MH light kit, RO unit, Skimmer, several bags of "live" sand, yards and yards of flex pvc, huge pump, several smaller pump, diamond drill bit to drill tank out more, calc reactor, kalk reactor, made a 55g refugium, installed auto-top off system with float valve to the RO unit..........then i moved out of state and it's been sitting at my parents house for about 1 year now.

wtf


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> another block for a blown piston? "blew" a piston is kind of vague...you mean you cracked it? burned it? melted it?


let me be more specific...i had a piston let go, the conecting rod went straight through the oil pan and cracked the block in the process. i thought the damage was just to the oil pan, but after i took it off i could see a nice hole and crack in the block itself.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Your mum, she was crap.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I wish I could find a single hobby and stick with it... because I spend assloads of money on anything I am currently into at the time, and then never touch it again... I've spent over 2000 on paintball equipment over the course of 2 years, but luckily got about 1000 back out of it when I sold everything.

Bought more video games than I can count just to turn around and sell them on eBay after playing them twice.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I wish I could find a single hobby and stick with it... because I spend assloads of money on anything I am currently into at the time, and then never touch it again... I've spent over 2000 on paintball equipment over the course of 2 years, but luckily got about 1000 back out of it when I sold everything.
> 
> Bought more video games than I can count just to turn around and sell them on eBay after playing them twice.


dude, im the exact same way...i've invested well over 1,000 dollars into rocketry stuff...over 1,000 dollars into astronomy stuff (insane ass telescope), many hundreds into RC (actually close to 1,000), 600 dollars for a camera, i mean, there is no end...lol...i just need to pick something and stick with it...unfortunately everything i get into is f*cking EXPENSIVE! (hey, did i mention SEVERAL thousand dollars in fish, that i'll never ever recoup because i bought most of my tanks new...lol).


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Hundreds and hundreds on hockey cards. I'd seriously spend all my pocket money on them every week, now they've been sitting under my bed for the past 10 years.

A pair of cream jeans with white bits all over them. It looked like someone had spunked all over me. I do abit of sick in my mouth when I think about those things.

£300 on a bike, rode it constantly for about 2 weeks and now it just irritates me.

A hockey stick and a ball that has a computer chip in that monitors shot power etc. Bought them when I went to the playoff finals afew years back even though I stopped playing hockey about 5 years before that. Don't ask why I did that because I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

a vial of dog saliva.... no joke

anything with a piranha on it, a piranha sponge my dog ate a day after i got it

6 pocket knives

an axe

a dried sea horse

a bag of sand

many books

jeans that where way too tight for me

i really could go on and on


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that sucks rbjx...those bikes arent cheap for parts either...heh...have you looked into a whole new motor rather than just a block?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would have to say it was my drunk shopping spree. I woke up the next day and all 5 sweatshirts I bought were size medium...oh well....my gf loves them.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

one of those electric abb workout things
bought a rider mower dnt use
lava lamp
one of those static balls
mr. patato head button up shirt
the razor cellphone

many more


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

An expensive knife set, gosh!! n just cause i liked the desing on the knifes







its somewhere in the kitchen..hmm me and the kitchen bad combo....


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Lastnight, my friends and I got all went to the Airport Strip club in Toronto. I have never been to this location but it was huge. Anyway we all got pretty drunk. And one of my buddies decided to go to the VIP room with one majorly good looking girl. He was back there for about an hour. An hour!

let me explain this first.

There are two area's to go with a stripper for a lap dance in the normal back room which is $20 for a song. and the VIP room is $20 person plus a 10 dollar coverfee PLUS you gotta buy two drinks. One for you and one for the stripper.

Anyway I guess he didn't understand the words ''I will give you 15 minutes free in the VIP room and an 45 minutes for $100. And the bugger did it. Anyway i'm sitting there wondering wtf he is doing while the other guys are all getting lap dances, in the bathroom or out for a smoke. So i decide to go to the bathroom and when i come back my buddie comes to me all panic like and explains she wants $100 which he doesnt have. And she was with the bouncer so either he got a beat down or had to pay up. So i had to give the guy $100 bucks.

What an idiot and i know i wont be getting paid back..well i will but with him its only ' No man ill pay for our food you saved my life at the strip club'


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

The biggest waste of money for me was:

2 yr membership to a gym I have gone to twice and I am still paying 40 bucks a month.. Im so f'n lazy
My new house I just bought and now my wife decides she wants a divorce- f'n c*nt
A new economy sized bottle of lube that is now going to waste due to me getting a divorce..


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ awwe and i was feeling bad with the freakin knife set... Sowy to hear that hittler


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> ^ awwe and i was feeling bad with the freakin knife set... Sowy to hear that hittler


yeah I think she has someone new... out of the blue she tells me to leave and she doesnt want to see me... blames me for some whack ass sh*t I didnt do and now I pay for a house I cant live in...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

A website called mydickincider which I never set up. It was going to be a drink but found out somebody else came up with the idea before me. Than i was thinking about a custom hot sauce. Oh wells, thats my most stupidest purchase.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

hitler said:


> My new house I just bought and now my wife decides she wants a divorce- f'n c*nt
> A new economy sized bottle of lube that is now going to waste due to me getting a divorce..


Damn both of those suck. At least with the second one you can find some new girl to use that lube on.

They're hoars, all of them. (except Pink, Jiam, Tink, SweetRose, and WB of course)


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

aahh so many to list, but the most recent was a $2400. japanese massage/heater recliner, f*cking things not even comftable







well at least it looks pretty..


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

a 1996 mazda miata, standard. I wanted a standard car and my dad worked at a mazda/bmw dealer at the time, brought it home i paid 3000 for it. My knee practicaly hit me in the face when i went to push the clutch in. I didn't fit in the car.







and lost the money too.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ripped2shreds said:


> a 1996 mazda miata, standard. I wanted a standard car and my dad worked at a mazda/bmw dealer at the time, brought it home i paid 3000 for it. My knee practicaly hit me in the face when i went to push the clutch in. I didn't fit in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I wouldn't be caught dead in a mazda miata







you might as well have a Pink Team sticker on the bumper of the that car..


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

I had a miata and it was prob the best investment I ever made... Just wish I still had it!

If you've ever done autocross, you'll know they're worth it.

My dumbest purchases would probably be with women. I'm not buyin sh*t for them anymore unless I'm married. there are just too many fish in the sea to waste money on one of them, when I can get what I want from most of them for free!


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Liquid said:


> a 1996 mazda miata, standard. I wanted a standard car and my dad worked at a mazda/bmw dealer at the time, brought it home i paid 3000 for it. My knee practicaly hit me in the face when i went to push the clutch in. I didn't fit in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: I wouldn't be caught dead in a mazda miata :laugh: you might as well have a Pink Team sticker on the bumper of the that car..
[/quote]

haha, im not denying that it's primarily a girls car or gay dudes car. I wanted a standard car so badly and had a firebird 94 automatic at the time and was planning on doing some body work as well as performance work the the miata instead of the firebird simply cuz it was standard. lookin back, I can honestly say that you are correct it was a bad choice. especially cuz i couldn't even drive it. If you're over 5'11 it's impossible to drive.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ripped2shreds said:


> a 1996 mazda miata, standard. I wanted a standard car and my dad worked at a mazda/bmw dealer at the time, brought it home i paid 3000 for it. My knee practicaly hit me in the face when i went to push the clutch in. I didn't fit in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: I wouldn't be caught dead in a mazda miata :laugh: you might as well have a Pink Team sticker on the bumper of the that car..
[/quote]

haha, im not denying that it's primarily a girls car or gay dudes car. I wanted a standard car so badly and had a firebird 94 automatic at the time and was planning on doing some body work as well as performance work the the miata instead of the firebird simply cuz it was standard. lookin back, I can honestly say that you are correct it was a bad choice. especially cuz i couldn't even drive it. If you're over 5'11 it's impossible to drive.
[/quote]








:laugh:







I know, I just felt like busting your balls..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

XSPhoto said:


> there are just too many fish in the sea to waste money on one of them, *when I can get what I want from most of them for free!*


you mean crabs?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i found ridermons
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=163271










:laugh:


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I allowed Columbia House DVD Club to send me "Stomp The Yard."


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

anything i bought my ex g/f of 5 years who cheated on me for 8 months with some ugly fat red headed POS.

and american beer while i was visiting the US, i want my money back!!!! i piss a higher percentage of alcohol out after drinking 1 Candian beer then whats in the American beers


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

primetime3wise said:


> the $50 on the corner prostitute with crabs and syphilyis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he actually paid $150 for her.


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

Try the first Gen Miatas... believe it or not, they have a much larger interior. I'm 6'2" and it fit me like a glove.


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

A car that broke down a week later!!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

talking about that, maybe my very first car that i totaled 2 weeks after







not my fault though, i loved it, it was old '89 and standard, it was bug awwe I was 16, i dunno if i still remember how drive standard, hmm yes i do daddy thaught me good..lol... hahah specialy with bugs ugh i think my arms got big just cause of the freakin weel hahaha


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> anything i bought my ex g/f of 5 years who cheated on me for 8 months with some ugly fat red headed POS.
> 
> and american beer while i was visiting the US, i want my money back!!!! i piss a higher percentage of alcohol out after drinking 1 Candian beer then whats in the American beers





> You'll hear this most about Canadian vs. American beer, but other countries get in the act as well. "You know, the Canadian beer is stronger than American beer." Give 'em the razzberry, because it just isn't so.
> 
> We can dispense with this one pretty quickly. First, most beer, as in over 90% of it, around the world, is under 5.5% ABV (Yes, even in Belgium). Second, most American, Canadian, and European beers (by volume sold) are between 4.3 and 5.0%: that's the range where the best-sellers fall. And most full-calorie American, Canadian, and European beers are about 5%; the lights run a bit lower. Period. That's fact.
> 
> ...


drink up!


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

on the subject of first cars. 








and no, not my dumbest purchase. id say that would have to be a trampoline, i never use the thing and i dont even think it bounces anymore.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

odyssey said:


> on the subject of first cars.
> View attachment 156168
> 
> 
> and no, not my dumbest purchase. id say that would have to be a trampoline, i never use the thing and i dont even think it bounces anymore.


i know it wasnt my dumbest purchase either just that i lost it too early


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

i know its a shame, but im holding onto my 2cv. you dont see that much french muscle on the roads these days.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

XSPhoto said:


> Try the first Gen Miatas... believe it or not, they have a much larger interior. I'm 6'2" and it fit me like a glove.


really? what year were they? Im about 6'0 but couldnt fit in a miata from 96.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

ripped2shreds said:


> Try the first Gen Miatas... believe it or not, they have a much larger interior. I'm 6'2" and it fit me like a glove.


really? what year were they? Im about 6'0 but couldnt fit in a miata from 96.
[/quote]
Miatas are for chicks...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Steelrain said:


> Try the first Gen Miatas... believe it or not, they have a much larger interior. I'm 6'2" and it fit me like a glove.


really? what year were they? Im about 6'0 but couldnt fit in a miata from 96.
[/quote]
Miatas are for chicks...
[/quote]

they are nice drift, auto X and road course cars (if your small and on a budget) but you'll never see me driving one.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Try the first Gen Miatas... believe it or not, they have a much larger interior. I'm 6'2" and it fit me like a glove.


really? what year were they? Im about 6'0 but couldnt fit in a miata from 96.
[/quote]
Miatas are for chicks...
[/quote]

they are nice drift, auto X and road course cars (if your small and on a budget) but you'll never see me driving one.
[/quote]

there's few things funnier than a guy too tall for a miata driving around with half his dome stuck out the roof...


----------

